# armidillo eggs stuffed w/jalopeno stuffed olives



## morkdach (Feb 6, 2009)

oh wow check these out


----------



## waysideranch (Feb 6, 2009)

Nice looking eggs Mork.  Big ol' suckers.


----------



## darrin (Feb 6, 2009)

What are they stuffed with?


----------



## ddave (Feb 6, 2009)

And what are they wrapped with?

Inquiring minds want to know.  
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Dave


----------



## cowgirl (Feb 7, 2009)

Terry, they sure look tasty! Did you stuff the olives yourself or can you buy them that way?
Looks great!!


----------



## desertlites (Feb 7, 2009)

if it's the eggs I make there wrapped in breakfast sausage-I do all kind of things in them-Of course I use my home ground breakfast-and the trick is to keep sausage wrap as thin as u can-fun to play with.


----------



## morkdach (Feb 7, 2009)

opps sorry there just made of a spicy breakfast sausage and a olive stuffed with jalopeno. the olives i got at sams . just sprinkle a little rub on them and i used hickory smoke at 225* bout 3.5 hrs. shure did make a good snack


----------



## darrin (Feb 7, 2009)

I've seen some large green olives stuffed with prosciutto at Costco.


----------



## darrin (Feb 7, 2009)

Points for something different and giving me some ideas!


----------



## morkdach (Feb 7, 2009)

at sams i've got olives that are stuffed with onion,garlic&penoes to me all green olives are good but i really like these 3


----------



## chisoxjim (Apr 16, 2009)

damn... those look great

just stumbled upon this post, and the pictures.  I gotta make these(maybe this weekend instead of ABT's),  sausage, & stuffed olives..  im all over that.


----------



## chisoxjim (Apr 17, 2009)

I am going to do some armadillo eggs tomorrow while smoking the boar, and boudin,  I am still looking for the stuffed olives I will use(something stuffed with cream cheese, and either garlic, or jalapeno).  

I see most use breakfast sausage in their recipie,  I am thinking Italian sausage would be a good match with the olive.  Anyone tried it with Italian sausage?


----------



## fire it up (Apr 17, 2009)

Looks good Terry.  Love armadillo eggs, haven't tried them with olives in the middle yet though.
Wonder how lamb and sausage stuffed with feta stuffed olives would be...


----------



## athabaskar (Apr 17, 2009)

Last Tuesday I made a fatty with lamb, stuffed with feta, roasted red pepper, and a sort of paste I made by chopping fresh oregano, parsley, mint, olives, salt, and olive oil. It was devoured so it must have been a good combo. I would imagine something close as armadillo eggs would be good too.

And to not hijack the original post Terry, the sausage/stuffed olive eggs look awesome. I'll try that soon.


----------



## chisoxjim (Apr 19, 2009)

turned out great,  Italian sausage, jalapeno stuffed olives with a little rub sprinkled on.  2.5 hours @ 235.







I cant decide if I like these or ABT's better.


----------



## chisoxjim (Apr 26, 2009)

practice makes perfect.  Tweekd the recipie a tad, by adding some marianara to the italian sausage.  Nice touch,  sweeter flavor, and more moist.  2.5 hours and they were good to go.  I even set out some marinara for dipping.


----------



## morkdach (Apr 26, 2009)

Jim them are looken mighty fine


----------



## chisoxjim (Apr 26, 2009)

thanks,  those are becoming one of my favorite bbq sides.


----------



## baddurango (May 12, 2009)

Looks good im gonna try that with some small pepper shooters and i'll let you know how they come out


----------

